
10 New Points About The New Apple Tablet: To Be Announced in January 2010 - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/10-new-points-about-the-new-apple-tablet-to-be-announced-in-january-2010/
======
Derrek
Depending on the cost, this might be an attractive alternative to buying a
Kindle by using this iTablet with the app, Kindle for iPhone.

~~~
bhousel
When has Apple ever made the cheapest anything?

(not to bash on them, I actually love their stuff)

